# Gray, TN Bottle show, Sat. May4th



## tricityhillbilly (Apr 28, 2013)

We will be having our 15th annual bottle show on Sat. May 4th at the Fairgrounds in Gray, TN. Free admission to the public from 9 am to 3 pm. See our website www.sfabca.com for more details & set-up info.

 Thanks!


----------

